
8bitworkshop IDE: Designing Hardware with Verilog - matt_d
http://8bitworkshop.com/blog/release/2018/12/15/verilog-programming.html
======
bjconlan
Hey this is great! I still can't believe how hard this stuff is to do these
days (lack of good 'newbie' tooling and tutorials with the exceptions)

------
kgwxd
I use that to play with Atari 2600 programming. My bookmark was to the 2.1.1
version, guess I've been missing out on some nice features.

------
ngcc_hk
Interesting. Buying the 3 books in kindle and may read it on the plane. Wonder
what Env needed.

~~~
ngcc_hk
Seems all online no offline one.

~~~
ngcc_hk
Actually you can offline as in detailed in the GitHub

------
peter_d_sherman
Brilliant!

